# Illuminations de Noël et/ou marchés de Noël 2009



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2009)

Je cherche comme le titre l'indique de belles *illuminations de Noël et/ou marchés de Noël* en *Rhône-Alpes*, *Bourgogne* ou *Franche Comté*.

Mare de la crise ... un peu de baume au cur !

Merci par avance.

A+


----------



## Bassman (16 Décembre 2009)

"Belles illuminations de noel", pour un type normal, ca veut dire très moche c'est bien ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2009)

Près de Lons-le-Saunier, vous verrez de belles illuminations à Vercia.

A+


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2009)




----------



## vince2mtp (17 Décembre 2009)

Moi je suis a Montpellier et cette année ils ont enlevé le grand sapin habituel de la place de la comédie et mis un espèce de sapin en féraille bleutée...résultat c'est froid et moins convivial...sans parler du fait qu'on nous bassine sur l'écologie mais entre un sapin métallique avec 20000ampoules (économiques soient elles) et un arbre coupé je me demande laquelle des deux solution a le plus bas taux de CO2 a la fin....

De toute manière je boycotte Noël, a l'origine c'était une fête religieuse et maintenant c'est devenus comme tant d'autre une fête commercial....


----------



## GroDan (17 Décembre 2009)

Montbéliard mon pote, c'est tout bleu :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (17 Décembre 2009)

vince2mtp a dit:


> Moi je suis a Montpellier et cette année ils ont enlevé le grand sapin habituel de la place de la comédie et mis un espèce de sapin en féraille bleutée...résultat c'est froid et moins convivial...sans parler du fait qu'on nous bassine sur l'écologie mais entre un sapin métallique avec 20000ampoules (économiques soient elles) et un arbre coupé je me demande laquelle des deux solution a le plus bas taux de CO2 a la fin....



Attends hein, j'ai des amis sapins qui s'en réjouissent. Pis c'est de l'électricité d'origine nucléaire, faut pas s'inquiéter. 



vince2mtp a dit:


> De toute manière je boycotte Noël, a l'origine c'était une fête religieuse et maintenant c'est devenus comme tant d'autre une fête commercial....



Ouais, t'as raison ! Je dirais même que c'est une fête capitaliste de droite ! 

Cela dit, avec tous les illuminés qui trainent leurs guêtres boueuses d'ineptie par ici, c'est Noël toute l'année sur macgé.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2009)

www.mamyblue.ch ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2009)

vince2mtp a dit:


> Moi je suis a Montpellier et cette année ils ont enlevé le grand sapin habituel de la place de la comédie et mis un espèce de sapin en féraille bleutée...résultat c'est froid et moins convivial...sans parler du fait qu'on nous bassine sur l'écologie mais entre un sapin métallique avec 20000ampoules (économiques soient elles) et un arbre coupé je me demande laquelle des deux solution a le plus bas taux de CO2 a la fin....
> *
> De toute manière je boycotte Noël, a l'origine c'était une fête religieuse et maintenant c'est devenus comme tant d'autre une fête commercial....*



*Jésus monta à Jérusalem.
Il trouva installés dans le Temple les marchands de boeufs, de brebis et de colombes, et les changeurs.
Il fit un fouet avec des cordes, et les chassa tous du Temple ainsi que leurs brebis et leurs boeufs ; il jeta par terre la monnaie des changeurs, renversa leurs comptoirs,
et dit aux marchands de colombes :" Enlevez cela d'ici. Ne faites pas de la maison de mon Père une maison de trafic."* *C'était il y a 2000 ans déjà ... à vol d'oiseau. *

A+


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2009)

Scuden a dit:


> *C'était il y a 2000 ans déjà ...*A+



Ouais, l'argent c'est mal.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2009)

*Hum hum : *_Je cherche comme le titre l'indique de belles *illuminations de Noël et/ou marchés de Noël* en *Rhône-Alpes*, *Bourgogne* ou *Franche Comté*_* or ... Montpellier* (_Montpelhièr_ en occitan) est une ville du sud de la France chef-lieu du département de lHérault et de la région Languedoc-Roussillon.

Merci de lire ma demande avant de shooter. 

A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h42 ----------




GroDan a dit:


> Montbéliard mon pote, c'est tout bleu :rateau:



Je veux bien le croire. 

A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h44 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, l'argent c'est mal.



Je le sais

A+


----------



## jugnin (17 Décembre 2009)

A+


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Décembre 2009)

Là, je pense qu'on tient un winner, quand même.


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Décembre 2009)

T'as raison, je vais rester dans ma cave. De toutes façons, le Père Noël coca-cola me fait gerber.
Olive, fais pas ton "comme si je savais rien".


----------



## Romuald (17 Décembre 2009)

vince2mtp a dit:
			
		

> De toute manière je boycotte Noël, à l'origine c'était une fête religieuse et maintenant c'est devenu*s* comme tant d'autre*s* une fête commercial*le*....
> A+



Sauf que si Noël a été positionné le 25 Décembre par les autorités chrétiennes, c'était pour phagocyter la fête on ne peut plus païenne du solstice d'hiver...


----------



## jugnin (17 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Sauf que si Noël a été positionné le 25 Décembre par les autorités chrétiennes, c'était pour phagocyter la fête on ne peut plus païenne du solstice d'hiver...



Tu mets deux ailes à "commerciale", toi ? 

T'as raison, Noël, c'est du vol.


----------



## Romuald (18 Décembre 2009)

Oups ! pris la main dans la tapette :rose:

Qui c'est qui m'offre le dico de l'académie pour Noël ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Décembre 2009)

Scuden a dit:


> Merci de lire ma demande avant de shooter.



Ah parce que tu _interdis_ les photos d'illuminations qui viennent d'ailleurs? :mouais:

Ils sont déjà bien gentils de participer de façon constructive à ton sujet.
Si ceux qui ont envie de poster des photos de lumières de Noël (ce qui en soi peut avoir un intérêt discutable, mais après tout il faut de tout pour faire un monde) doivent se cantonner aux régions que tu demandes, va pas y avoir grand chose à voir.

Tiens, moi je vais ouvrir un sujet sur les maisons à colombage à *trois* étages du centre ville de La Rochelle *OU* de Rouen. 
Et tous ceux qui postent des photos de maisons à colombage à trois étages d'ailleurs prendront un pain dans la gueule.

C'est vrai quoi merde, je demande un truc sur internet, je m'emmerde à écrire au moins trois lignes pour préciser mes attentes bien légitimes, c'est pas pour que le premier branleur venu vienne me coller des photos de Nancy ou je ne sais quel bled dont j'ai rien à foutre.


----------



## melaure (18 Décembre 2009)

Scuden a dit:


> Je cherche comme le titre l'indique de belles *illuminations de Noël et/ou marchés de Noël* en *Rhône-Alpes*, *Bourgogne* ou *Franche Comté*.
> 
> Mare de la crise ... un peu de baume au cur !
> 
> ...



Si tu as raté le 8 décembre à Lyon on ne peux plus rien faire pour toi ...


----------



## Bassman (18 Décembre 2009)

Cher Bobby,


Comme demandé, voici une photo d'une maison sans colombage, de pas 3 étages et qui se trouve dans le Parc des Causses du Quercy.






J'espère que cela illuminera ton Noël, comme si c'était des jolies décoration de Noël que l'on trouve en Rhone-Alpe, Bourgogne ou Franche-Comté.

En bonus (C'est bien parce que c'est Noël), voici la photo d'une mobylette :






PS : C'est une jolie maison cela dit.
PS2 : Une bien belle mobylette aussi


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2009)

Jolie maison, mais ça manque de neige et de guirlandes lumineuses. 
Pis la mobylette, pour noël elle serait mieux en rouge.


----------



## melaure (18 Décembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Jolie maison, mais ça manque de neige et de guirlandes lumineuses.
> Pis la mobylette, pour noël elle serait mieux en rouge.



Avec une barbe ...


----------



## Romuald (18 Décembre 2009)

Pis c'est pas une mobylette, c'est rien qu'un banal cyclomoteur pigeot.




Mais il est très beau quand même.





Mais moins que la maison, qui serait mieux illuminée en bleu.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah parce que tu _interdis_ les photos d'illuminations qui viennent d'ailleurs? :mouais:



Je me rappelle avec tendresse et nostalgie de rumeurs qui circulaient jadis ici, parlant de monter pour des illuminations au C4, chez Chevenement, quand il était ministre de l'intérieur...  :love:
Aaaaah! Belfort!...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Décembre 2009)

Burdel, quelle mobylette quand même. 

Je veux la même.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Décembre 2009)

A Saint Pourçain sur Sioule y'a des belles illuminations rouges dans les rues (mais pas seulement à Noël)


----------



## GroDan (18 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je me rappelle avec tendresse et nostalgie de rumeurs qui circulaient jadis ici, parlant de monter pour des illuminations au C4, chez Chevenement, quand il était ministre de l'intérieur...  :love:
> Aaaaah! Belfort!...



En vrai , Patochman t'es un breton planqué en Corse (ou le contraire !), c'est toi qui avait fait péter la mairie de Belfort à la fin du XXéme siécle...tu t'es trahi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2009)

Bon ben je suis allé à Vercia, les illuminations étaient très jolies sous la neige. Une gaufre cuite au feu de bois ... super bonne ! Vin chaud ... mais j'ai préféré le chocolat chaud. 

Plus tard je mettrai des photos.

A+


----------



## Bassman (20 Décembre 2009)

Tu sais, iPhoto te permet de te faire ton album photos à toi. Tu pourras même mettre de la jolie musique tu aimes trop en fond musical.


En plus les soirées diapos, c'est pas mon truc.

A pluss' !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Bon ben à Noël 2010 ou à jamais ... à jamais ... non !!!

Merci aux modos de clore.

A+


----------



## jugnin (23 Mars 2010)

Scuden a dit:


> Bon ben à Noël 2010 ou à jamais ... à jamais ... non !!!
> 
> Merci aux modos de clore.
> 
> A+



Tu sais, t'es pas non plus obligé de remonter tes sujets à la con pour donner du taff aux modos, sinon...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mars 2010)

Llama

The llama (Lama glama) is a South American camelid, widely used as a pack and meat animal by Andean cultures since pre-hispanic times. In popular culture llamas are mostly associated with the Incans and Peru.
The height of a full-grown, full-size llama is between 1.7 meters (5.5 ft) and 1.8 meters (6 ft) tall at the top of the head. They can weigh between approximately 130 kilograms (280 lb) and 200 kilograms (450 lb). At birth, a baby llama (called a cria) can weigh between 9.1 kilograms (20 lb) and 14 kilograms (30 lb). Llamas are very social animals and like to live with other llamas as a herd. Overall, the fiber produced by a llama is very soft and is naturally lanolin free. Llamas are intelligent and can learn simple tasks after a few repetitions. When using a pack, llamas can carry about 25% to 30% of their body weight for several miles.[1]
Llamas appear to have originated from the central plains of North America about 40 million years ago. They migrated to South America and Asia[citation needed] about 3 million years ago. By the end of the last ice age (10,000&#8211;12,000 years ago) camelids were extinct in North America.[1] As of 2007, there were over 7 million llamas and alpacas in South America and, due to importation from South America in the late 20th century, there are now over 100,000 llamas and 6,500&#8211;7,000 alpacas in the US and Canada.[2]

Classification
Although early writers compared llamas to sheep, their similarity to the camel was soon recognized. They were included in the genus Camelus along with alpaca in the Systema Naturae (1758) of Linnaeus.[3] They were, however, separated by Cuvier in 1800 under the name of llama along with the guanaco.[citation needed] Alpacas and vicuñas are in genus Vicugna. The genera Lama and Vicugna are, with the two species of true camels, the sole existing representatives of a very distinct section of the Artiodactyla or even-toed ungulates, called Tylopoda, or "bump-footed," from the peculiar bumps on the soles of their feet. The Tylopoda consists of a single family, the Camelidae, and shares the order Artiodactyla with the Suina (pigs), the Tragulina (chevrotains), the Pecora (ruminants), and the Cetancodonta (hippos and cetaceans, which belong to Artiodactyla from a cladistic if not traditional standpoint). The Tylopoda have more or less affinity to each of the sister taxa, standing in some respects in a middle position between them, sharing some characteristics from each, but in others showing special modifications not found in any of the other taxa.[citation needed]


A domestic llama.
The 19th century discoveries of a vast and previously unexpected extinct Tertiary fauna of North America, as interpreted by palaeontologists Leidy, Cope, and Marsh, aided understanding of the early history of this family.[citation needed] Llamas were not always confined to South America; abundant llama-like remains were found in Pleistocene deposits in the Rocky Mountains and in Central America. Some of the fossil llamas were much larger than current forms. Some species remained in North America during the last ice ages. North American llamas are categorized as a single extinct genus, Hemiauchenia. Llama-like animals would have been a common sight in 25,000 years ago, in modern-day California, Texas, New Mexico, Utah, Missouri, and Florida.[citation needed]
The camelid lineage has a good fossil record. Camel-like animals have been traced from the thoroughly differentiated modern species back through early Miocene forms. Their characteristics became more general, and they lost those that distinguished them as camelids; hence they were classified as ancestral artiodactyls.[citation needed] No fossils of these earlier forms have been found in the Old World, indicating that North America was the original home of camelids, and that Old World camels crossed over via the Bering land bridge. The formation of the Isthmus of Panama three million years ago allowed camelids to spread to South America as part of the Great American Interchange, where they evolved further. Meanwhile, North American camelids died out at the end of the Pleistocene.





Names of llama body parts: 1 Ears - 2 Poll - 3 Withers - 4 Back - 5 Hip - 6 Croup - 7 Base of tail - 8 Tail - 9 Buttock - 10 Hock - 11 Metatarsal gland - 12 Heel - 13 Cannon bone - 14 Gaskin - 15 Stifle joint - 16 Flank - 17 Barrel - 18 Elbow - 19 Pastern - 20 Fetlcok - 21 Knee - 22 Chest - 23 Point of shoulder - 24 Shoulder - 25 Throat - 26 cheek or jowl - 27 Muzzle

this is a Llama double head ("LOL" izentit !)





this is a not a Llama but a Lama


----------



## tirhum (23 Mars 2010)

You're cono...


----------



## Grug (23 Mars 2010)

Scuden a dit:


> Bon ben à Noël 2010 ou à jamais ... à jamais ... non !!!
> 
> Merci aux modos de clore.
> 
> A+


Ce genre de foutage de gueule (remontée de fil après 3 mois d'oubli pour dire ça) se solde par un avertissement de la modération !
Merci de ne pas persévérer dans ce genre de Conneries.


----------

